# Oscillococcinum for the flu



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey, I read last night in Janet Zand's book that it's great to take this as a preventive measure for the flu AND immediately if you think your child has the flu. And, I just read Hilary mention it in the other thread.
Has anyone taken this? Will you?
I'm planning to pick some up today from Fred Meyers. I know Zand said to give 1/3 tube every hour for 3 hours if your child has the flu. OR, a dose/week for prevention. But, would that be a whole tube/week or just 1/3 tube.

And, Hilary-you mentioned giving a dose a month I think?

I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts!

Knock on wood, I think we're being proactive enough...maybe...


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

I've never taken it myself but people I know have said that they've started taking it when they've felt they might have the flu coming on & it has worked well for them.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Wait, can someone clarify how to give this for prevention? Boiron distributes it in tubes, right? (That's what is easiest to get my daughter to take.) How long do I give it to her preventatively? Every week from now until spring? More info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

It is sold in tubes of 3 or 6 -
the pellets are tiny-my 4 year old takes them easily-
I read SOMEWHERE to take 1/3 tube a week for prevention of flu.

It does work much better when taken at the first sign of flu-aches,fever,tiredness -after 1 dose every 6 hours x3 doses ,we are always feeling much better.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I used it this year. I swear it is the reason, dh, Josie, & I didn't get it. Tristan and Lorna both had it. Tested for it. I didn't have any of the oscillococcinum when they came down with it. I will next year. Here is some info i have gathered this week:

Flu Prevention by Phyllis

Get your Oscillococcinum 200c and place one pellet into a one ounce dropper bottle of distilled water. Succuss it vigorously 5 to 9 times and take a few drops at least once every 28 days. It may prevent the flu. It does not always work for everyone, but it is a "plan of action" at this point.

Info url http://www.homeoinfo.com/06_materia_...lococcinum.php

Quote:

Interesting similar discussion on homeopathy list
Several us said one little granule is enough and asked why they say the whole tube
Because then the company can sell more!!!!!!!!
> >
I had a run in with them a few years ago at a seminar they sponsored (Boiron) where I described that my way of taking it was to dissolve one little granule in a glass of water and give one teaspoon to each member of the family, keeping the glass covered then and repeating every week during the flu season. This way one tube lasts for an eternity. Of course they were up in arms and told me I was utterly stupid, the dose would not be enough!!! So I asked " The remedy is diluted and potentised 200 times (200C), and you sell it as an active remedy. But when I dilute it one more time, you claim it looses activity? where is your logic and coherence here?" I was banned from attending further Boiron conferences.................

> >Dr. J. Rozencwajg, MD, PhD.
> >"The greatest enemy of any science is a closed mind"


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

We use it for the flu. Yes, I agree about using one pellet and diluting it. Say you are at a birth and you run out of your remedy and there is nothing but fligbits left......Oh no!!! What to do????







Not to worry, just add distilled or spring water to the fligbits or to the empty bottle, and you will get the remedy. This is one of my favorite things about homeopathy.

edited for safety


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Bestbirths
I wish I had known all that about the potency and reproduction of...a few days ago..I just bought 3 boxes of the stuff...hehe..oh well I won't run out!


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

Did you know that you can purchase empty pellets and mix them with the active pellets to make more active pellets?
where do you get empty pellets?


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

Trabot,

pm'ed ya! I have a source, but I don't want to blab it all over the internet. But, If I can help sweet Santa's helper in anyway, I am glad to do it. Hey everybody, check out what Trabot has going on over there in the christmas poor thread. It's amazing!


----------



## beebs (May 1, 2003)

this might be a dumb question, but can you give the diluted stuff to a baby? dd is 3.5 mo. is there any flu prevention we can do for her? she's not vax, don't know if that matters or not. and we're traveling, as i'm sure a lot of people will be, in a few weeks, so i'm getting a few things ready as preventatives...


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

DH swears by this stuff. I haven't taken it because my understanding is that it isn't vegetarian friendly. Does anyone know this for sure?

Anyway, when he takes it at the first sign that something could come on, he doesn't get it. If he doesn't get his supply in time and he actually gets ill, he feels better within the first day.


----------



## dot2dot (Nov 14, 2003)

Just seconding Beeb's not-so-dumb question... is it ok for babies?We just spent an hour in a full ped. waiting room


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

yes it is ok for babies


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

I would love to share some of our experiences with using diluted homeopathic remedies.

A homeopathic doctor taught me this when my kids had whooping cough. You can put one tiny pellet of a remedy in spring or distilled water, stir it, then dose your entire family with a teaspoon each of the remedy, many times per day. He showed me how to put one pellet of homeopathic pertussin in a small glass filled with spring water for them. I covered the glass and saved the remedy and dosed them over the next few days with the same water from that one pellet. It's amazing! You could do the same with Oscillococcinum, I'll bet.

The events surrounding this whooping cough experience is such a heartwarming story.

This wonderful homeopathic physician drove two and a half hours from Ennis, Montana to Dillon, Montana over mountains in the snow for a house call!!! He didn't want us to have to take the kids on the drive because our baby with whooping cough was only a month old, and my two year old had it too. Two weeks after this the four year old got it. He showed me this secret on how to dilute, because he wanted to make sure that we wouldn't run out of the remedy. It was a hard to find remedy that couldn't be bought at the regular health food store. And they say Dr.'s don't make housecalls anymore!









We made it through the whooping cough experience, without having to resort to conventional medicine. We used only homeopathics and herbs. At the time, it was our greatest triumph since switching from conventional medicine to alternative, and we were very proud!









edited for safety


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

When you are talking about grafting remedies, I was taught to add about 3 drops of alcohol to the bottle with the "blank" pellets and the last few remedy pellets and then succus.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

BusyMommy...
Me and my youngest two children have the flu. We didn't know about oscillicoccinum until we'd had symptoms for a few days, so we didn't take it. My husband, mother and oldest son took it and so far, husband and mother have mild symptoms (husband was already battling a cold and mother has other health concerns) and oldest son is almost annoyingly healthy and feeling super.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Bestbirths you pm box is full.. I want to know where you get your remedy's and blank pellets too!


----------



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

Vegetairans have to decide whether homeopathic duck liver is for them or not. Tha't's what it is.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

well, dh has had the flu for a few days, and usually anything he gets we get, but so far, (taking it not as much as prescribed on pkg, but more than the dilutions some of y'all are recommending: for my first homeopathic experience, i'm not ready for infinite dilution, lol! give me time!), me and the kids are doing well (knock on wood.) and dh was really ill yesterday, but after the dosages yesterday was able to go to work today and feels much better.

do i understand how it works? no. am i still sceptical of homeopathics? yes. did i recommend it to my pharmacist today (whom i am chatty with- he seconds hilary on the vit c, incidentally)? YES. lol, the british (french?) study was controlled enough, with realistic enough sounding results in scientific-ese, to convince me that there was something going on (and ducks? well, there's your flu carriers- i still don't really understand, but if it works, great!)

OT: curious, the whole veggie thing reminds me of (one) of my many reasons for foregoing vax- the abortion thing. being against abortion for ethical reasons, i would not feel comfortable using vax derived from human fetuses, even infinitely diluted (tho' i am aware that catholic organizations and other religious opponents to abortion are pretty much saying, 'hey, it's already dead, go for it. no prob. just don't whack any more!')

so i am guessing for a vegetarian, this issue would be kind of analogous? e.g., an ethical vegetarian couldn't take the oscillo-whosit, but one who is a veggie for say, health reasons (which i disagree with, but that's neither here nor there!), could just say, 'well, i don't want that meat crud in my body, but this little bit won't hurt.' (ok, the analogy fails with the rcs etc there, so please no rcs get your panties in a wad, i was a cradle catholic, no offense intended in any way! i still read 'my sunday visitor'!)

am i reasoning correctly, or is my blood sugar still too low and i'm just babbling, lol? (the babies have woken me three nights running, all night, so that could be it, too. sleep, babies!)

gosh, how i love to digress. anyway, my two cents: worth 7 bucks, get some! (unless you are an ethical or religious veggie!)

suse


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Great info!
I did ask our dr. about it and he said definitely don't take the whole vial. Nothing harmful, just a wasteo of $. He said to fill the little plastic cap. Take once/week. Until flu season is over, I guess.

I assume it's true of this remedy also not to drink/eat for a few minutes before/after.

He said one dose every 6 hours, 3x but Zand says one every hour 3x.

He said same dose for my 2 y.o.

Here's hoping!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I just wrote a looooooong response and my computer died before I posted! I hate my computer sometimes! Darn it&#8230;&#8230;

Anyway&#8230;&#8230;..GREAT THREAD BTW!

I will start over&#8230;

&#8230;I was saying that my homeopathic doctor almost always tells me to dilute the remedies I am taking. She usually says take 5 pellets and put them into pint of water (good water, never tap water) and drink it throughout the whole day. Then she says: "Make a fresh one every morning, never use it longer than one day"! She says there is saying in homeopathy that sun should not go down twice over such remedy (that has been diluted in water). That it is loosing on its powers very fast.

I have been using Caulophyllum 6C during my entire labor, diluted in water I was drinking and my midwife did not even know about it J I believe it made my labor faster and easier (not that it was any easy anyway&#8230;.lol)

So, I have to disagree with Bestbirths on that never-ending diluting&#8230;
Plus such continuing diluting creates a very high potency remedies which you may not want to play round with. Homeopathy is 100% safe as long as you don't play with numbers such is 200C, 1M and higher. I am the biggest fan of homeopathy but such remedies belong into hands of professionals and only professionals. It's not that it is dangerous in the way that it is going to kill you, no, don't worry, but it might give you some pretty hard times. Especially if you are suffering from some chronic disease or something you don't even know about. It might stir the pot and make you very miserable.

The lower the numbers (such 3C, 6C, 12C and 30C or 6, 12, 30X) the more it works on physical level - it affect your physical body directly - great for acute conditions - flu, sprained ankle, injuries&#8230;.
The higher the number the more it works on energy (spiritual) level and is capable of withdrawing VERY old symptoms and conditions and bring them "back to life" (it's called healing crisis). And believe me - I know what I am talking about! - those are much more expensive as well.

So I only buy remedies between 3C - 30C and dilute those in water and use it for one day. It still saves you lots of money and is safe.
I was able to heal my son's eye infection when he was only 2 weeks old. I have sworn that no doctor will ever touch him, unless, of course it's absolutely necessary.

I don't know why Bestbirths does not wanna share the source for the empty pellets (which I think it's not necessary to do anyway), but here is GREAT website:

www.ehealthland.com

It is exclusively for Boiron remedies and you can buy there virtually any remedy in any form and any dilution. I am so glad I found it, because local healthstores have always very limited stock. They usually carry the most common remedies only and in one or two dilutions.

This site has EVERY POSIBLE remedy in single unit dose (just like the Oscillococcinum - small tubes), multiply unit dose (the blue tubes) and even liquid dilutions, which I am very anxious to try, because then you don't have to dilute anything and just use the dropper that comes with it and put it into your or your baby's mouth. And they also have Mother tinctures (that's undiluted) for every remedy - so that you can make your own homeopathic remedies, and dilute them to your liking. GREAT SITE!

Good luck to all of you! I love homeopathy and use it for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

Pavlina Thank You!

I didn't know that continuing to dilute over long periods of time can change the potency. I went back and changed edited my postings so that others don't do that. It may be safe to do it once, but like you said, safest not to let the sun go down on such remedies. And I AM SO GLAD that I have learned more about homeopathy from this thread.

Best


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

You know, after all, it is only $5







And you can strech it over several weeks.


----------



## starrynight (Jan 10, 2002)

Does anyone know if Oscillococcinum is safe to take during pregnancy? DH are currently TTC our second child. None of us are vaxed for flu. I bought some Oscillococcinum and it says to ask your doctor about safety during pregnancy and nursing. I'm currently still nursing my 2.5 year old son. I figured I'd call our naturopath next week, but wondered if anyone here knew. Also I keep hearing about diluting it and taking it as a preventitive for Flu. But if you dilute it down quite a bit, doesn't that change the potency so it is much stronger? I wouldn't want to have problems from that.

Thanks.....


----------



## Casual Storm (Apr 9, 2003)

starrynight,
I'm still nursing and I asked the owner of the place where I bought mine, and she said it was ok to use while nursing...I don't know what her exact qualifications are, but I know anytime I had a question regarding homeopathy, the sales people run to her for the answer.

Also, I'm confused....how does diluting a pellet in water make it stronger?

Thanks.


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

starrynight:
Yes it is safe in pregnancy.

Also:
Dilution alone does NOT increase the potency, dilution with succusion does, however it would take you an EXTREMELY long time to change the potency that much.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kms1s_
*
Also, I'm confused....how does diluting a pellet in water make it stronger?

Thanks.*
It does not. And it is not diluting but dissolving....it's just a way how to safe some $$$ and how to "devide" 5 pellets into several doses. Put it in the water, let it dissolve and drink it during the day.

Diluting would be if you take the pellets and dissolve them in a water then drink most of it and fill it up with water again and keep doing it for a while....this way you are making higher potency - that is how (in similar way) homeopathics are made. That is the princip of homeopathy. And the more it is diluteds it does not became stronger - it only works in different levels and is more powerful rather then stronger.

And homeopathy is safe rof EVERYONE, PG, BFing, babies, old people, you name it......


----------



## starrynight (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks for clarifying how dilution with homeopathy works. I've been confused about that for awhile. Thanks also for the info on pregnancy and nursing mamas.

I just sterilized an eye dropper bottle, but now I'm wondering if that was even necessary. Could anyone clarify exactly what is the best preventative dose? Should I dilute one pellet in some water and give us all a few drops weekly or should we just take a few pellets once a week? I'm confused! help.....


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

If no one is sick, I wouldn't sorry about disolving it, I'd just give a couple pellets.

I will be only giving this to my family once a month or twice a month max.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Honestly ~ I don't know! I have always used what it said on the box, but somebody said here that it is waste of money and I agree. But how much actually is enough - that I don't know. I personally think that one pellet would not do it, but the whole tube isn't necessary either. Find something in between. Dissolve let's say half of the tube on a little bit of water and give each family member a little, and I am sure that'll do.

I used to take these homeopathics for flu prevention (I have these from my homeopathy book): INFLUENZINUM 12C and SERUM DE YERSIN 12C, but I have not seen those around for several years, can't find them anywhere. I would take them once a week for the whole winter and never had flu.


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

Influenzinum is a nosode and connot be bought in the US unless you are a Homeopathic doctor. You may be able to order it over seas. Or you can get it from a homeopath, but probably not without a consultation.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

That explains it. I lived in Europe when I was using it. I could easily buy it in a pharmacy there.


----------



## starrynight (Jan 10, 2002)

I was just looking at another flu thread that links to a naturopths site that mentions the use of Dolivaxil to prevent flu. Has anyone tried this? I saw some the other day at the co-op sitting right next to the oscillococinum.
Here's the link:

http://www.drfeder.com/children/flu-shot-natural.htm


----------



## starrynight (Jan 10, 2002)

Actually I just looked Dolivaxil up at drugstore.com and it's ingrediant is Influenzinum 9C.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Ha, funny, do you know what is the active ingredients in Dolivaxil? INFLUENZINUM 9C! so I guess I can say I did try it, although under it's original name.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

we posted at the same time







........I just found it at drugstore.com too ..........lol


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I just found very interesting site, where you can buy all nosodes homeopathics! WOW! I used some of those before, such Tuberculinum, Streptococcinum, Oscillococcinum is there too.......and you can buy them there! Take a look: http://www.elixirs.com/products.cfm?productcode=S94

Edited: There is homeopathics to every disease that our childern are vaccinated for! You can actually use these homeopathics insetead of the "traditional" vaccinations and it will do better job that the vaccine itself! .....polio, small pox, chicken pox, whooping caugh, even hepatis A, B, C or even Nuclear radiation!!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I know you are probably getting tired of me







, but I found this book you just have to see!
It's called Poisons that heal and this is what it is about:

Poisons That Heal is a current book for the recent health concerns on bioterrorism. Natural homeopathic remedies for viral and bacterial epidemics.
"'Poisons That Heal' may seem a contradiction in terms, but nothing could be more appropriate when it comes to homeopathy and its application toward wellness. Many homeopathic remedis are made from poisons without adverse side effects, toxicity, or allergic reactions"(from the forward).
Dr. Eileen Nauman's well-researched book gives information on how Homeopathy can protect us from the deadly superbugs & viruses, and epidemics & contagious diseases.
Learn how to protect yourself & your family against Ebola virus, Hanta virus, Whooping Cough, etc. Includes excellent concise information on important remedies to have on hand to avert disease, chronic illness, and epidemics.
Chapter on how to have a symptom free menopause without HRT: hormone replacement.
Includes a materia medica section on remedies used in epidemics, such as Aconite, Arsenicum, Belladonna, Carbo veg, Crotalus horr, Echinacea, Rhus tox and many more.
Indexed, 320 pages, 1995 published, author Eileen Nauman, DHM.

It's MUST have!

here is link to it: http://elixirs.com/products.cfm?productcode=COL68b

I will go hide now


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

Thank You Pavlina!!

These resources are awesome!! :LOL

Don't hide...come out and play homeopathy with us









I want to find out how to use homeopathy for my son's chronic illness.







: He doesn't leave the house, so its hard to get him to a homeopathic dr. He will take homeopathic remedies though.

Today, all my children are teething. I put two highlands teething tablets each in their water bottles and let them sip on it all day. I love that idea.

Next time I by Oscilliohardtospell, I am going to try it with just a few pellets in water. That remedy is $$$, and there are eight people in our family (well nine right now-and ten in 8 months if my sister stays with us after she has her baby) If I had to dose everyone with even half a vial, that would be costly. I am going to just try it with a few pellets and see.

Best


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I am not sure how much Oscilloccocinum cost in store but here is 6 doses for $8 something: http://www.vitacost.com/Store/Produc...opdown2=brands

I think it is much cheaper.

I would personally try the Dolivaxil though, after starrynight has mentioned it, I never knew it existed here,but since it does, I would do that. The website she said say that it prevents flu 90%, and I have tried it personally before and never got flu. It has Influenzinum as acctive ingredience and that works really well.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I bought 2 cartons of oscillococcinum here, each w/3 vials. One was $10.50 and the other $12







: ). So, that's WAY too expensive if you follow their directions but reasonable if you take a capfull or dilute.

SOO hard to know when to use, though; ie. my 13mos old has had a fever for 3 days but is happy. So, I don't THINK this is the flu.

urghhh


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

sorry to ask a goofy question, but i'm confused.
to help calm dd sometimes we use chamamilla. i don't understand how it would be better to put 3 pellets in water and have her drink that throughout the day rather then give her the 3 pellets directly. i mean, if i put it in water, and give it to her throughout the day, it won't be as potent a dose, right?








just trying to figure this out.
THanks!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

It is not gonna make it more potent. Making homeopathic remedies is very precise process that requires very specific way of dilution. It's not JUSt adding water.....

Don't let us confuse you!








If your DD is capable of letting the pelltes dissolve in her mouth, then have her do it. If your homeopathy doctor tells you to give her remedy 5 times a day let's say 5 pellets, than do it! I only put homeopathic remedy in the water if my doctor directly tell me to do so. Some remedies are to be taken only once a day - than it is good to put it in the water and drink it during the day - it is easier for the body to get the bio-informations out of it that it needs to get.

If I have a flu and I am having hight fever, than I will take Aconitum (just an example) 3-5 times a day, until I get better. I am NOT going to put 5 pellete into water and drink in all day - that would not help me fast enough.

I think there is a general rule that the lower the number the more often it should be taken. So if you are using chamomilla 6C you should use it 3-5 times a day, if you are using 30C, than once a day is enough. Higher numbers are usually taken only once a week or one a month.

Still confused? If you buy a remedy that is made for teething, or colic or anything else - just follow what it says on the box. I think we were speaking more about single remedies.
I only dissolve pellets in few drops of water,b/c my son is only 3 months old and that is the only way how I can get it in him.


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

Mona,

Cute pictures, BTW









Diluting the remedy for one pellet to make it last all day doesn't change the potency. It's only the continual diluting (trying to make that pellet last all year) that could change the potency.

If I lived in a big city where I could purchase cammomilla up the street at a healthfood store, and I only had one child, was not on an extremely tight budget, most days it may just be easier to give her a pellet.

on the other hand....

If I was on a tight budget...which has been the story of my life with kids.... It would save money to dilute the dose in water and make that one pellet last all day, giving her teaspoon doses every fifteen minutes to every hour, depending on how acute the symptoms were. This would be quite a savings if you are pinching pennies.

I'm no math whiz but if there are fifty pellets in every bottle, you would be saving .10 cents each time you dosed that day from a dilution of the remedy. If you dosed every hour that day from the diluted remedy for twelve hours, $1.20 savings. Math would vary dependant upon how many people you were dosing and how many doses you gave that day. If you have a lot of kids and keep track of every dollar.....it adds up quickly.

Come One Everybody!......tell us how much $$ you save by diluting oscillococcunum or dolivaxil for one bout of the flu for your family....

Another thought......

I wouldn't jepardise the nursing relationship to give a baby diluted homeopathics. When my one month old was given diluted homeopathic pertussin, it was one teaspoon of the diluted remedy put in her mouth. I would not have given her a baby bottle filled with water and the diluted remedy. Giving babies bottles of water can decrease breastmilk supply which works on supply and demand. And duh, everyone here probably already know this, but I just wanted to mention it just in case. When I said I put the pellets in my childrens water bottles I want to clarify that they are all over 3 and weaned. :LOL


----------



## starrynight (Jan 10, 2002)

I bought some Dolivaxil today. That stuff is pretty expensive! At least it was at the natural food store. 13 bucks for one box. Drugstore.com had it for less, but they are sold out anyway. I think I'm going to divide each dose three ways (since there are 3 of us in our family.) Hopefully it will still be effective. From what others are saying about how homeopathy works, it sounds like it should be okay.

A couple of interesting tidbits. One of the moms at my son's preschool has been out been out with the flu for the past couple weeks. I asked her if they'd vaxed and she said they all had gotten flu shots a couple weeks before they all got the flu.

Another tidbit - When I called to make my son's flu shot appointment last week, I asked to speak with a nurse. Mostly I wanted to make sure they had shots without thimerosal. I also wanted to ask her if they've noticed whether the shot is proving effective at all against this current nasty flu strain, since it's not a match for it. She said they really don't know whether it's making any difference. She also said that flu shots are a personal decision and that some of the doctors there haven't even given their kids flu shots. This is a large pediatrics clinic with probably a dozen peds working under one roof. Anyway, I thought that was interesting. (In the end, we decided against the shots.)


----------



## beebs (May 1, 2003)

ok, so it's dolivaxil know...is _this_ safe for babies? i know some of you have mentioned that all homoeopathics are, but on drugstore.com it (the package) says ages 2 and up. is that just a CYA warning?








T
Pavlina, our babes are almost the same age! i think i remember from a thread somewhere a while back that we had the same due dates. was your ds born on his, 8/24? my dd was born one week before hers, so 8/17. glad to hear you use homeopathics with him. i need to figure out how to get it in her mouth, though!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Beebs ~ my DS was born on my due date. You should join the August mama's thread....

And yes, it is safe for babies. Again, they always put it on the package, just for safety reasons.

It's easy to give homeopathics to a baby - I bought 0.5oz brown glass bottle with a dropper - I put the pellets in there with only about 6 drops of water and dissolve it and than put it right into DS's mouth. By this time he's already got used to me putting stuff into his mouth all the time







and when he sees me with something his mouth is WIDE open! lol

I bought some oscillococcinum today b/c nobody carries the Dolivaxil around here and DH was pretty sick today, but not flu. Looks like he had a food poisening.


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

I find the pellets just as easy to give, just pop 2 inside their cheek and your good to go!


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

okay, after reading this thread I popped into the local herbal store and asked for the "stuff that starts with O and is a big long word and it's for the flu" and they had it but she told me NOT to take it preventatively but only if we had signs of the flu.

so what gives? is she wrong? or is this one of those issues where we just don't know the answer?


----------



## turquoise (Oct 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Pavlina_
*Plus such continuing diluting creates a very high potency remedies which you may not want to play round with. Homeopathy is 100% safe as long as you don't play with numbers such is 200C, 1M and higher.*
Sorry to beat a dead horse here. I looked up a bit on homeopathy, and I think I understand this conversation on diluting and potency, but I'm not sure and I just want to clarify. (sometimes I need to translate things into my own "language" so that I can understand them). Please excuse my thick head.

The more you dilute a remedy, the more potent it becomes?

Here's a high level of how the remedies are made: http://www.homeopathic.org/meds.htm

Quote:

plant substance, for example, is mixed in alcohol to obtain a tincture. One drop of the tincture is mixed with 99 drops of alcohol (to achieve a ratio of 1:100) and the mixture is strongly shaken. This shaking process is known as succussion. The final bottle is labeled as "1C." One drop of this 1C is then mixed with 100 drops of alcohol and the process is repeated to make a 2C. By the time the 3C is reached, the dilution is 1 part in 1 million! Small globules made from sugar are then saturated with the liquid dilution. These globules constitute the homeopathic medicine.
And a little from this site on the philosophy:

http://www.drchaseonline.com/pages/679699/index.htm

Quote:

This led him to the concept of potentization of the remedies. By this process, which consists of serial dilutions of a medicine with agitations of the solution at each step in dilution, he *reduced the physical dose* of the medicine, *while raising its energy level*.
So what is the general rule for diluting? What is the proper ratio? Do you take one dose then add water to tripple the volume which will give you enough for 3 doses?


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm going to try the Dolivaxil for dd and I. I hope it works!


----------



## Rie&BugsMom (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh Pavlina, don't you dare run and hide .....you are a GREAT source of info, and right now I am reading all I can. My son is really sick at the moment. I am thinking it is the dreaded flu. Here are his symptoms:

Cough, (productive) a bit croupy sounding
Fever (103.1) I am not bringing it down right now. I know fever is good for the body to fight infection.
Red, glassy looking eyes
Very red cheeks.
Weak feeling in legs he described as feeling "light" when he walked to the bathroom.
Eyes having soreness when he looks from side to side while holding his head in the straight on forward position
Sore throat, but his throat was not red upon inspection of it this afternoon.
Sleeping a lot. Actually he falls asleep quickly after laying down

Yesterday, he came home from school and told me he was not feeling well, but he was acting totally fine. A cough here and there, nothing major. This morning woke up with a harder cough and sounding a bit croupy. Then by early afternoon, he was really feeling like crap. Right now, I am giving him large doses of Vitamin C, and several hours later, giving him doses of Vitamin A. I am planning on staying up most of the night to keep watch over him because the thread that had info in it about that boy that went to sleep under the Christmas tree and died is scarring the crap out of me. I am not much on conventional docs, use them only when I have to. So I am not wanting to drag him around a bunch of sick people in a small waiting room. Any Homeopathic remedies you are aware of with those symptoms I gave you would be WONDERFUL to know. I absolutely plan on getting that book you talked about as well.

So see? You are needed here. Definitely don't think you are monopolizing the board here.

Thanks for all your help,
Kathleen


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Kathleen ~ try this software to choose the right remedy.
http://www.abchomeopathy.com/simplified.php

I will respond later....


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

OK, here I am again








Kathleen ~ i hope your son is better by now, but if not here is my answer.
The symptoms you have described were not enough. Usually in homeopathy you need to know little more, usually it's the feelings you need to know such: is he sweating (ACONITUM) or hight fever without sweating (BELLADONNA), is he restless or he needs to be still. Firsty or not, sensitive to light, and more and more.....

Here is descriptoin of symptoms and remedies that Hilary posted at the biginning of this thread:
http://www.simillimum.com/FirstAid/T...Influenza.html
Find the remedy that has at least 2-3 symptoms like your son has and buy it in 6C dilution and give it to him 3-5 times a day (5 pellets).

The thing about flu is, at least in my case, that the symptoms are changing very often. So one time you need let's say Belladonna and 10 minutes later they changed totally and you need different remedy.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

turquoise ~ there is several ways homeopathic remedies are made.
There is the one by Hahnemann (sp?) which is making the mother tincture, then taking one part and add 99 parts of water (1C), shake, take one part of that, and add 99 parts of water (2C) and on and on.....or the same but with alcohol.

Than there is different way, by I don't remember his name









and that is: making mother tincture and than pure everything out and put water or alkohol into that empty container, shake and pure away again, than fill with water again, shake and on and on....there is ALWAYS enough left on the walls of the container for the next diluting. I think these remedies has letter K next to the number, Belladonna 5K in instance. I think Welleda makes these (in UK) but those never worked for me, I think I just did not know how to use these.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Pavlina
Plus such continuing diluting creates a very high potency remedies which you may not want to play round with. Homeopathy is 100% safe as long as you don't play with numbers such is 200C, 1M and higher.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I meant that hypotheticaly. I mantioned later in the thread that homeopathic diluting is extremely sensitive procedure and requires very precise measuring.

I was just thinking that it MIGHT cause higher potencies, if you keep adding water to it over long period of time, but in my opinion it's only water what's left in it, placebo. I think the bacterias and light and generally bad conditoons would totally destroy the active ingredience that has been there at the beginning of the process.
Again, just my opinion.

BTW - I was reading my book about homeopathy just now and I found out something prety amazing! I knew that homeopathic remedies can be made from many substances, such plants, minerals, poisons, virus and bacterias, but did you know this??:

Remedies may also be prepared from non-material sources, such as moonlight







, musical frequncies, electricity, or magnetic fields. The possibilities are endless.

It made me laugh.....I thought it was funny. I was trying to picture how they are getting the moonlite into jar







And what would that be for? Sleepwalking?














lol
I totally believe it, but I think it's funny


----------



## turquoise (Oct 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Pavlina_
*BTW - I was reading my book about homeopathy just now and I found out something prety amazing! I knew that homeopathic remedies can be made from many substances, such plants, minerals, poisons, virus and bacterias, but did you know this??:

Remedies may also be prepared from non-material sources, such as moonlight







, musical frequncies, electricity, or magnetic fields. The possibilities are endless.

It made me laugh.....I thought it was funny. I was trying to picture how they are getting the moonlite into jar







And what would that be for? Sleepwalking?














lol
I totally believe it, but I think it's funny*
:LOL I can think outside the box, but that's so far out of the box that the box is just a little speck in the distance. But cool none the less. But seriously, do they mean to actually go out and get some moonlight? or to let the moonlight shine in while you sleep? I know that moonlight regulates a woman's cycle. Also, do they mean to play a musical note as a remedy kinda like aroma therapy, only it's music therapy? Cool stuff. But how would you package that up and put it on a store shelf?







:LOL


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

bump


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Trying to keep it up Trabot?







OK, here we go...

Hope everyone is doing great and avoiding the flu successfully!
We are now on Oscillococcinum as well, since we could not get the Dolivax.


----------



## turquoise (Oct 30, 2002)

Turquoise at the healthfood store: "I need some O-see-o-lilly-ox-e-num-e-num....you know, the stuff for the flu" there may have been a y-ma-call-it in there somewhere too.

$14.50 at the store *ouch!* and I have some on order from the website at about $8 for backup. Good thing! Trinity, with her lightning fast go-go-gadget fists of furry swiped the container out of my hand and spilled it all over the floor







.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

As a fully-fledged Vegetarian(I eat no food that once had a face) I must admit I couldn't take oscillinum(made from goose liver).
I'm sure it often works. A lot of flu viruses are having their origin in birds. But hey have you thought of this? I reckon flus and colds are often Natures way of releasing toxins and stuff out of our bodies. Blowing all that mucus out of your nose is performing an amazing excretory function.

For example, I got badly affected by round-up poisoning last year...it was spray-drift from a golf-course (never live near a golf course). My energy levels crashed, I was getting stiff, headaches, poor concentration etc. That was for about 3 months until homeopathic remedies and a series of massages finally worked it out of my body. But that didn't happen until I developed a heavy flu which confined me to bed for nearly a week. I went thru much toilet paper and all my handkerchefs, many times over.....and after that I suddenly felt better.

Yes, sometimes sickness is good for us. We shouldn't always try to stop flus and colds.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Aquaduct_
*
Yes, sometimes sickness is good for us. We shouldn't always try to stop flus and colds.*
Homeopathics don't do that! Alopathic drugs do that, they suppress symptoms and stop the ilness - move it somewhere else. Homeopathics show your body how to find a way out of the ilness without supressing anything, giving your body strengh to fight it the right way.


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

My homeopath recommends Influenzium 30C once a week and 200C if you have the flu. I bought it in the US for $5 a tube. Maybe you can get your local store to order some.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I used to take it too and NEVEr got the flu, but aparently you can't buy it in store b/c it's a nosode remedy (made from live virus), althout it is totally harmless.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I just checked the www.ehealthland.com site and they do have it there. So I will buy some immediately.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Flu update here. I took Dolivax when the flu started to make an appearance in our area. I started to get some mild symptoms and so I started Oscillococcinum. I was tired and a bit achey for a day or two and then got a mild sore throat. That was it.

Dh refuses homeopathy b/c he "doesn't believe in it". He is still sick as a dog.

I treated the kids as well. They all got very, very mild cases. One dd got a fever, the rest mostly got a bit of a runny nose and cough. My youngest, interestingly enough, seemed to have a seizure with it (no fever), and I have heard now of other kids having mild seizures with the Fijian flu. I took him to the ER to be checked out and they didn't do anything b/c he looked so healthy despite the flu. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes Pavlina, I agree that homeopathic remedies don't usually repress symptoms, rather they help your body express them more efficiently, so you can go through an illness more quickly and much more mildly. I'm in my last year of a homeopathic training course, so I am a total believer!
My point is that flus and colds are not always a bad thing to get. The flu that I got was probably caused by the cleansing process put in motion by homeopathic remedies; it was the coup de grace, the climax of that deep cleansing process; and it was necessary.

Often when a chronically ill person is being treated in homeopathy we (the homeopaths) know we have hit on the simillimum, the most correct remedy at the time, for that person when not long after taking it they develop a cold or flu. The key in knowing if it is a good flu or cold is that there is an inner sense of wellbeing, especially as they recover. They feel better within themselves.....it can be quite subtle.

I did suffer when I had the flu last year, but it was worth it to get rid of the chronic tiredness that had been dogging me due to the round-up herbicide poison in my tissues. It was really worth it.

People in modern society, and my impression is especially in the USA, but this includes New Zealand where I am from, have become very pampered and soft. We think we should never suffer any discomfit, never have to get sick, never have to suffer. But the truth is these things are inevitable to some extent, and those kinds of unconscious fears get played on by vested interests like the Pharmaceutical industry. And so fearful people get manipulated by their scare-mongering ad campaigns and press releases, by politicians and doctors who have "bought in"" to some extent, and benefit as well.

And in the end their shonky products, like vaccines, give a worse illness far worse than any of the original illnesses they were supposed to prevent.

People need to be more questioning,more skeptical....to think for themselves.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Aquduck ~ I am so glad that a profesional has joined us all here! Great info! Thank you!

When I was PG I had problem with my ears - not an infection, but kind of weird iching and ringing and bubless....I called my homeopath and she asked me if I had problems with my ears as a child. I said yes, because I suffered with countless ear infections that has always been supressed with antibiotics.
So she said that sometimes when we're PG our bodies go through out childhood again and we tend to experience our childhood illnesses again - in same way, not exactly going through the inless. So she gave me homeopathic remedy and after only one dose I felt the flu coming on me really hard. Within few hours I was in my bed very sick, shaking, with fever - it was nasty. But I knew that it is not a flu, but anecessary process I have to go through to heal my past. It was really misarable because I was 7 months pregnant!







After the "flu" was over (about 4 days) I had no more problems with my ears.
I have had countless amount of these "flu's" in my life. I am using bio-information products from Europe that are basted on "reverse regeneration" and flu is a very common healing crisis. But once it is over I feel 100% better.

Peoeple who use any kind of bio-information products (homeopathy, Bach flower therapy and other) tend to say after few days of using them: I got a pretty bad flu or cold so I am going to stop the treatment for few days until I get better again.

But what they don't realize is that it is not flu, but a healing crisis, a neccessary part of healing process and that they must not discontinue taking the remedy, b/c then they stop putting very important information into otheir body - and their body won't know how to get out of this healing crisis and will keep going on being sick much longer then if they would have kept going taking it.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

But what they don't realize is that it is not flu, but a healing crisis, a neccessary part of healing process and that they must not discontinue taking the remedy, b/c then they stop putting very important information into otheir body - and their body won't know how to get out of this healing crisis and will keep going on being sick much longer then if they would have kept going taking it.
so glad I reread t his thread...this one passage is good for me to remember.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Okay. Can we go over it one more time.

Person does not want to get flu. So Person takes 1/3 vial of oscillium once a week. Correct?

and Let's say Person is feeling a little off...maybe tired, maybe warm... just off...and Person's concern is.. "Uh-oh, I hope i don't have the flu."

so, what is the first thing you would do?

Osscillium ... 1 vial an hour for 3 hours. Then a pellet in some fresh water you sip all da y?

Is that all correct?

and of course where does Dulivax fit in?

this thread is so big that I'm getting fuzzy.....


----------



## sea island mama (Dec 17, 2001)

Last week dh was feeling flu-ish (achey, tired, congested, etc.) so he took 3 tubes 6 hours apart as per the package instructions (it was before I saw this thread). The next day he felt much better, just a little congested & still a bit tired. I think he was fine after that.
Yesterday dd was saying her tummy hurt all day & she was a little warm. I started feeling a little achey & very congested. We each took a capful of pellets (instead of the whole tube) 3 times. I also dissolved some in water & gave it to ds with a syringe 3 times. We are all feeling much better today other than nasty head colds (which have also improved over the course of the day). No sign of the flu any more







.
I am feeling a cough developing, so I have started taking Boiron's Stodal cough syrup this evening, but it doesn't seem to be helping yet.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by trabot_
*Okay. Can we go over it one more time.

Person does not want to get flu. So Person takes 1/3 vial of oscillium once a week. Correct?

and Let's say Person is feeling a little off...maybe tired, maybe warm... just off...and Person's concern is.. "Uh-oh, I hope i don't have the flu."

so, what is the first thing you would do?

Osscillium ... 1 vial an hour for 3 hours. Then a pellet in some fresh water you sip all da y?

Is that all correct?

and of course where does Dulivax fit in?

this thread is so big that I'm getting fuzzy.....*
Correct, I just take a 1 cupful one a day if I feel flu is coming on me. I don't do only one pellet in water. Sounds not enough to me.

Dulivax fit in - you either take Osciloccocinum or Dulivax. I would prefer Dulivax or just buy Influenzinum (it's the same thing) but I don't have either, so I am taking Osciloccocinum.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I just copy this text from www.elixirs.com about Dolivaxil:

Dolivaxil is our #1 remedy to prevent the flu. Safer than other methods to prevent the flu. Safe to use for all ages. Unlike vaccine, there are no contradictions to prevent safe use of Dolivaxil. Each box of Dolivaxil contains the complete treatment for 1 person. Take 1 vial of tiny pellets once a week for 4 weeks. Wait 3 weeks and take the final vial. That's it! Avoid the dangers of the flu shot. We receive many requests now from many families who used Dolivaxil successfully last year. Think of the savings in doctor visits, missed school and work, and worthless over the counter treatments. Includes 5 vials and instructions on how to use to prevent the flu. Purchase one box per person when using as a vaccination alternative. Homeopathy works with your body and strengthens your immune system!
Prepare yourself for the rigors of the flu season with our
easy to take Dolivaxil. This Flu Season Defense can help you
defend yourself from the flu this year without resorting to
chemicals. Stop fast flu symptoms such as fever, chills, body aches and pain, sore throat & congestion. Contains Influenzinum 9C.
Influenizum is a homeopathic medicine that our customers have
found effective at stopping flu symptoms after exposure to
others with the flu. This remedy can be taken prior to having
the flu, for treating flu symptoms, and for symptoms of those
who have never
fully recovered from flu.
The 2003-2004 flu strains as determined by the World Health Organization for the northern hemisphere. These flu strains are prepared by manufacturing practices found in the Homeopathic Pharmacopoeia of the U.S. as safe and effective nosode.
Research and studies have shown the effectiveness of Influenizum, with 97% of the cases experiencing no side effects, 3% experienced nasal discharge with taking the remedy in the prevention protocol. 98% of the subjects were interested in repeating the prevention protocol the following year.
If taking for lingering flu, take just a couple of the little pellets 3 times a day. We are finding this product is the best remedy for clearing the body of lingering symptoms and general malaise.

FLU PRODUCTS; PREVENTION AND ILLNESS RELIEF
The flu this year often gives the person a troublesome cough. Excess mucous,
but with an unproductive cough. If a person has a tendency to chest congestion,
asthma is also a problem. Look to see if you have areas in the home that are
harboring molds. Mold allergies are increasing asthma & cough symptoms.
My top selection of homeopathic solutions:
DOLIVAXIL is by far our most effective flu preventative.
This homeopathic product is safe for all ages & easy to use.
Order one box per person for 2004 flu protection. $12.99 per box.
FLU PLUS is a great combination of remedies to sooth coughs,
chills, sore throat, aches, nausea & just feeling rotten symptoms, $10.99.
ASTHMA safe for children, effective for all ages $10.99 100 tablets.
BRONCHIAL COUGH for children, only $6.99 100 tables.
MOLD allergen to lessen reaction to this years molds $9.99 1 fl oz.
COUGH SYRUPS for children, 3 formulas, $6.99 4 oz
BRONCHIAL COUGH for adults $10.99 100 tablets
NEW! Family size Influenzinum This economy bottle will be a great help to break
the cycle of everyone in the family passing on the flu.
$16.99 for 8 times more pellets than our $12.99 tube of Influenzinum.


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

WOW! That Dolivaxil is expensive considering I bought a tube of Influenzinum 30C for $6 at Whole Foods! I can use one tube on my entire family for the entire flu season - we take one 30C a week. Much better cost wise than paying $13 a person for the Dolivaxil!

If you have a Whole Foods near you have them order it for you.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

Osscillium ... 1 vial an hour for 3 hours. Then a pellet in some fresh water you sip all da y?
Our dr. said the little plastic capfull is just fine instead of the whole vial or even 1/3. He never mentioned the water.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Pavlina_
*
$16.99 for 8 times more pellets than our $12.99 tube of Influenzinum.*
I couldn't find that on the site.







Do you have a link? I did a search but only the $12.99 one came up.

Is this safe to take if you've had the flu vaccine? My mother had one, but I'd like to show her info on this if it would be safe for her to take.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Here it is: http://www.elixirs.com/products.cfm?productcode=ST-10B


----------



## sea island mama (Dec 17, 2001)

Ok, now I'm getting confused







: ...

I only knew about oscillococcinum before, so that's what I got for us. My mum wants me to pick some up for her now, but I'm wondering if I should try to find some Influenzinum or Dolivaxil instead







.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

DOlivaxil's active ingredient is Influenzium. So you can either buy Dolivaxil (which is just a comercial name for Influenzium, just like Advil is for Ibuprofen) or Influenzium itself.

Oscilococcinum or Inzluenzinum or Dolivaxil - either will work.


----------



## attachedmamaof2 (Oct 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by TexasSuz_
*WOW! That Dolivaxil is expensive considering I bought a tube of Influenzinum 30C for $6 at Whole Foods!*
TexasSuz - do you mind if I ask where in Texas you are? I am in Houston and have been to 2 different Whole Foods and can't find it!


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm in Austin. My Whole Foods did not have it either but they will order just about anything you ask for. I had them order mine from Boiron. I also ordered a tube of 200C just in case we come down with the flu.


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trabot_
> *
> Person does not want to get flu. So Person takes 1/3 vial of oscillium once a week. Correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Get your Oscillococcinum 200c and place one pellet into a one ounce dropper
bottle of distilled water. Succuss it vigorously 5 to 9 times and take a
few drops at least once every 28 days. It may prevent the flu. It does not
always work for everyone, but it is a "plan of action" at this point.


----------



## sea island mama (Dec 17, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cobluegirl_
*Get your Oscillococcinum 200c and place one pellet into a one ounce dropper
bottle of distilled water. Succuss it vigorously 5 to 9 times and take a
few drops at least once every 28 days.*
Didn't someone else say this shouldn't be kept for more than a couple of days







:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mama2nicola_
*Didn't someone else say this shouldn't be kept for more than a couple of days







:*
Yes! Not even couple of days! It should be made fresh every day. And honestly, I don't believe it desolving one tiny pellet in water and using few drops a day.

Astrid - I think personaly that rather than prevent the flu - you need to fully recover from the old one in order not to get it again! I will look into my homeopathy book for flu convalescence and let you know what to take for that.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

The info I posted above was from a classical homeopath. that was her suggestion to prevention.

I think there must be differing opinions.....I find this all confusing.


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

thanks Pavlina

Could I take the Oscill.. too? Our last flu hit us so fast, it was only a couple of hours from feeling fine to feeling exhausted, achey, basically horrible. But I definitely want to make sure we are over the first flu. We can't seem to lose the annoying little cough


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I am not sure if I posted this earlier on this thread, but this is link to a great software that will help you pick the right remedy:

http://www.abchomeopathy.com/simplified.php

I did find some remedies for convalescence of flu, but generally, you should just go with whatever symptoms you have to finish the healing process.

So for physical AND mental exhaustion (after flu) there is
Natrum Muriaticum - first day 10 pellets of dulution 3H
second day 10 pellets of 6H
third day 10 pellets of 12H and
forth day 10 pelletd of 30H.
This should be enough to recover from the flu completely.
If you don't wanna spend all the money for the above I would personally buy only 30H and take 5 or 10 pellets once a day until I feel fine again.

Next remedy for recovering from the flu is China Rubra 6H - that is in case you are mainly physicaly exhausted, pail, nauseous, and sweating with every move. You'd take 5 pellets 3times a day, before meal.

If you are tired mostly mentaly, with laziness to think, irritated, and moody:
Kalium Phosphoricum 6H would be the one. The same dose and the one before.

That's all it says.

Good luck and have a great vacation!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Just wanted to suggest this company: http://www.kingbio.com/product_listing.html
they have GREAt products. Cheap, very effective and prettymuch for any problem. I have about 15 different sprays from them and I love them!
They have special line from children and babies.


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

thanks Pavlina


----------



## Lisashepp (Feb 12, 2002)

My dd and I used Dolivaxil last year and did not get the flu!

I am pregnant this year and due late January/early February (peak of flu season) and I want to know when would be the best time to start taking it as directed (1 vial a week for 4 weeks then the last vial 3 weeks later). I already bought 2 boxes (one for dd and one for myself) but she and I can certainly share now after reading this thread.

Would it be best to just take a capful a week the entire flu season (October-March?), with a newborn in the house I don't want to take chances. I *think* dd and I could each get 2 weeks out of one vial (not sure, don't remember how much was in each) so if that is the case and I have 10 vials that would be 20 weeks! Which is certainly most of the flu season!

What should I do? When should I start using it?


----------



## groovygirl (Mar 6, 2005)

Is it OK to take all 6 vials of Oscillo within two days? Itook the first three yesterday. Symptoms have subsided. Should I save the other three vials for another time when I feel the flu coming on?


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

It would be ok to take all 6 but not necessary. You only have to take like 5-10 little pellats for it to work. They tell you to take that much so you will buy more. Read through this thread again..I believe there is some more info. You should be more then fine with what you have taken.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groovygirl*
Is it OK to take all 6 vials of Oscillo within two days? Itook the first three yesterday. Symptoms have subsided. Should I save the other three vials for another time when I feel the flu coming on?

Thats what I end up doing or else it doesn't cut it.


----------



## cwaddick (Oct 16, 2002)

This is such a great thread! I don't have anything to add to it... Just want you to read it, re-read it, study it, and bump it again to the tip top of the forum!

With Love,
Caitlin


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwaddick*
This is such a great thread! I don't have anything to add to it... Just want you to read it, re-read it, study it, and bump it again to the tip top of the forum!

With Love,
Caitlin

WOW, thanks for







this!


----------



## the2amigos (Apr 27, 2005)

Many thanks Cwaddick!!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Ah! This is so very cool!

I remember this thread and yet have totally forgotten how to take oscillo... and here it is again.







YEA

I assume my unopened vials from last year are still good? How about the opened vial?


----------



## joyfulone (Oct 28, 2005)

That product has worked really well for my dh and I when we have the 1st symptom of the flu. But has anyone seen any research to suggest that it's safe (or unsafe) to take while breastfeeding?

joy


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulone*
That product has worked really well for my dh and I when we have the 1st symptom of the flu. But has anyone seen any research to suggest that it's safe (or unsafe) to take while breastfeeding?

joy

i dunno but I took it and dd was fine, I even ended up giving it to dd at one point because she started getting the flu.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

You only have to take like 5-10 little pellats for it to work. They tell you to take that much so you will buy more
Yeah, I'm starting to remember. My dr told us to take just a capful and it was as effective as a whole vial.

Anyone remember how long it's good for; ie. year to year, opened & unopened?


----------



## annalily (Nov 21, 2002)

As long as it's not exposed to something like extreme heat or x-ray or microwaves (ie don't store your remedies on or by your microwave), they will last forever!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

all homeopathy remedy's are safe for pregnant and nursing mommy's. As for dose..you don't need the whole vile..just a few like 5 pills should be enough.
I don't know how long it lasts..most hp pills last forever...but I seem to recall that with the flu remedy't that they might make a new one every year just like the vaccine is different every year...someone could email boiron and see...that said..
I am using our old stuff this year..had it for about 2 yrs...lol


----------



## naturalmom08 (Dec 13, 2008)

Are you sure that ALL homeopathic remedies are safe while pregnant and breastfeeding? I would check with a homeopath first. But it would be great if you could take Oscillococcinum while pregnant and breastfeeding. I've taken it in the past with quite a bit of success. I need to stock up now for cold and flu season.


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

subbing-thread tools not working?


----------



## naturalmom08 (Dec 13, 2008)

I would also check with a homeopath before deciding for sure that all homeopathic remedies are safe for nursing and pregnant mommies. I kind of think that's probably true (I've given dd quite a few different ones per my naturopath's directions since she was a tiny infant), but it's always best to be sure. I get the flu very rarely, so haven't had to worry about that yet. But the oscillo is great. And is everyone sure that you don't have to follow the directions on the box for it to be effective? Just take 5-10 pellets? Take them only once, or per the directions on the box?


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curious* 
Vegetairans have to decide whether homeopathic duck liver is for them or not. Tha't's what it is.

My understanding is that it's ROTTED duck liver. Ew.

We take them at the first symptoms. Helped dd (5) feel better with her flu, and DH said he felt LOTS better after the first 3 doses.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

great stuff, I always have it in my house. It's excellent for many viral illnesses. You most definitely can just take a few pillules.


----------

